# Classical Birds



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Angry Birds seem to be very inspirational for classical musicians. Here's a fugue on the Angry Birds theme written and performed on organ:






This, though, is not my favourite - here is even more amusing arrangement by four very young but apparently ingenious and talented wenches (just endure through the tuning part):






Then there is this highly inspirational performance on church organ which makes me want to sneak into the church, tie the real organist and start playing it to the astonishment of congregation:










 - this performane is also interesting, although not because of the music


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

Quite different from the Messiaen's ones...


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

GioCar said:


> Quite different from the Messiaen's ones...


Clearly you have not played the iPhone game _Non-Retrogradeable Birds of Limited Transposition_.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Yeah, it's funny, I expected this thread to be about Beethoven's 6th, Respighi, Messiaen, etc.... 

But this is fun too!


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

The original tune is by Tom Waits, from a song on his album _Rain Dogs_. He's pretty awesome, and that's an awesome album.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

science said:


> The original tune is by Tom Waits, from a song on his album _Rain Dogs_. He's pretty awesome, and that's an awesome album.


Where did you hear about that? A Finnish composer actually wrote the theme, Ari Pulkkinen. It's definitely inspired by Finnish folk melody. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ari_Pulkkinen


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

On the topic of Classical birds, a number of Russian composers created their own "bird language" in their music, most often using the flute and piccolo, but also clarinet, oboe, and solo violin. Scriabin, Gliere, Prokofiev, Glazunov, Rimsky-Korsakov, and Tchaikovsky are notable examples.

9 freakin' minutes of bird music:





Bird music specifically as a flute solo in the first 2 minutes:





<3


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Where did you hear about that? A Finnish composer actually wrote the theme, Ari Pulkkinen. It's definitely inspired by Finnish folk melody. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ari_Pulkkinen


Oh! I didn't "hear of it," I thought I recognised it. I thought it was from "Cemetery Polka."

But just now I played the "Angry Birds Theme" song on youtube, and I think I'd never heard that thing before. And I played Angry Birds several times!

My bad! Thanks for pointing this out.


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> On the topic of Classical birds, a number of Russian composers created their own "bird language" in their music, most often using the flute and piccolo, but also clarinet, oboe, and solo violin. Scriabin, Gliere, Prokofiev, Glazunov, Rimsky-Korsakov, and Tchaikovsky are notable examples.
> 
> 9 freakin' minutes of bird music:
> 
> ...


I love russian composers, and messiaen also (not that either of them has anything to do with the birds though )


----------

